# My cousin is getting married...



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

corgiflatmate said:


> I have half of a sleeve, three facial piercings, and red hair. I'm also walking down the aisle soon.
> 
> Why exactly does she want you to be in her wedding, especially if she is trying to change your identity? It doesn't seem that you two are very close.


We're not especially close, this is true. As we've gotten older she's kind of learned to just accept me for my quirks, and I think this is her way of trying to show me that she does care about me. But, it's just as equally making me feel bad and pressured to be someone I'm not really willing to be. 

I pretty much told her that if we couldn't come to some kind of compromise, I'd have to back out. She said she'd try and work something out, but it wouldn't be a problem for her to downsize her bridal party if I was insistant upon keeping my piercing in. *sting*


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

I say grow your hair "normal" for her right until the wedding day, where you show up with a black and purple mohawk and the back of your head shaved with the words FUCK YOU. I'm sorry she can't just accept you for who you are.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

SJ1974 said:


> I say grow your hair "normal" for her right until the wedding day, where you show up with a black and purple mohawk and the back of your head shaved with the words FUCK YOU. I'm sorry she can't just accept you for who you are.


Tu me fait rire.  

I think since I've mentioned this to her, she's turned off the idea of having me in the bridal party. There's a bridal showing this weekend that she asked me to a while back, and I mentioned it to her again to find out the details. We also happen to have a baby shower for one of our cousin's on that same day and I asked if we'd make it to both. She was very quick to say: "Oh if you don't want to come to the bridal showing, that's cool. No pressure". Which is not at all what I was asking, as I just wanted to know if plans had changed to fit both events in on that day. And despite insisting that I would come, she kept saying: "Ok cool, but if you'd rather go to the baby shower that's okay with me". I guess she and I will discuss this more when we see one another. I'm sure it will come up.


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ugh...These are situations where I need a Star Trek teleporter to just energize the heck out of there.
I wish you the best, this weekend.

Au plaisir, mademoiselle.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

SJ1974 said:


> Ugh...These are situations where I need a Star Trek teleporter to just energize the heck out of there.
> I wish you the best, this weekend.
> 
> Au plaisir, mademoiselle.


Yeah, a teleporter would be nice. Haha. Merci monsieur!


----------

